# Jāzeps Vītols (1863 - 1948)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Latvian composer, who studied under Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov and who was a close friend of Alexander Glazunov.

Light Castle (J.Vītola, Riga 810)















Jāzeps Vītols: Dramatic Overture, Op. 21















Vitols - Symphony No.1




















J.Vītola. Ballad 'Beverīnas Dziedonis'















Jāzeps Vītols - cantata "Song"


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jāzeps Vītols. "Arctic"















Variācijas-Ej saulīte drīz pie Dieva(Vītols)















Jāzeps Vītols - Lullaby (Andrejs Osokins)















Jāzeps Vītols - Romance / Valdis Zariņš















Jāzeps Vītols 10 Lettish folksongs, Op. 29 1-5


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

SONATA for piano by Jāzeps Vītols (Joseph Wihtol). Vilma Cirule - piano

























Carmina






Mazurka Op.9 No.2






Berceuse






Prelude






Valse-Caprice Op.24






Jāzeps Vītols (1863 - 1948): Sonatine and "By the Sea"















Jāzeps Vītols, String Quartet Op. 27, 1. Allegro commodo (Liepaja String Quartet)






























Jazeps Vitols Skice DUO MUNDI















Jazeps Vitols -- „The Jewels" suite, mov.1 „Amethyst"


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I do not know his music. Listening now


----------

